# Has any one got the new update



## caddyroger (Mar 15, 2005)

Since the other subject is so far off topic I'll start another one. Has aany one got the new update yet?


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

TiVoDesign says it doesn't roll until mid July, so my guess is... no.

The other thread hasn't really gone that far off topic either, BTW.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

LoadStar said:


> TiVoDesign says it doesn't roll until mid July, so my guess is... no.


Hey, that's about the same time they said the streaming for Android is to be released!


----------



## eboydog (Mar 24, 2006)

I bet it will be more like August......


----------



## caddyroger (Mar 15, 2005)

LoadStar said:


> TiVoDesign says it doesn't roll until mid July, so my guess is... no.
> 
> The other thread hasn't really gone that far off topic either, BTW.


This just got off topic all ready.


----------



## eboydog (Mar 24, 2006)

Who b this tivodesign that is spoke of so kindly?


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

eboydog said:


> Who b this tivodesign that is spoke of so kindly?


@tivodesign is the Twitter handle of Margret Schmidt, Tivo's Vice President of Design and Engineering. She's TivoMargret on this forum.

As for the update, Margret usually tweets the day before the release begins, usually suggesting that's it's a really good day to make sure you're signed up for the Priority List. Until that happens, don't expect the update.


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

LoadStar said:


> TiVoDesign says it doesn't roll until mid July, so my guess is... no.


Was it clear she wasn't talking about full rollout mid-July? That's how I interpreted it when I first read her tweet.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

SullyND said:


> Was it clear she wasn't talking about full rollout mid-July? That's how I interpreted it when I first read her tweet.


I assumed it would begin in mid-July, first to the priority requesters, then subsequently to everyone else.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

If anybody got the update, we would have heard their complaining about 3-column My Shows by now. 

The priority list went up the Friday before their offices were closed for the week (last week). So nobody has it yet. But anytime now.


----------



## dbattaglia001 (Feb 9, 2003)

This website is now up with the new features. No mention of amazon prime support unfortunately.

http://www.tivo.com/serviceupdates


----------



## monkeydust (Dec 12, 2004)

dbattaglia001 said:


> This website is now up with the new features. No mention of amazon prime support unfortunately.
> 
> http://www.tivo.com/serviceupdates


Thanks. So, the update adds pretty much just one thing (the second item listed is useless to me). Another disappointment. Guess it is better than zero things....

On the premiere side, we'll see if the speed update makes it less frustrating to use.


----------



## DeltaOne (Sep 29, 2013)

monkeydust said:


> Thanks. So, the update adds pretty much just one thing (the second item listed is useless to me). Another disappointment. Guess it is better than zero things....


While the new features aren't impressive, it's likely the update fixes bugs too. That's a good thing.


----------



## monkeydust (Dec 12, 2004)

DeltaOne said:


> While the new features aren't impressive, it's likely the update fixes bugs too. That's a good thing.


Well, this was supposed to be the update of new features vs the spring update of fixes.


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

"On-demand and web app options now in Guide"

I can see this being a useful feature. Would be even better if they allow you to "Add to streaming Queue" via 1-click. Doesn't look like you can though, but this screenshot is months old.

http://www.zatznotfunny.com/2014-05/tivo-preps-customizable-3-column-view/


----------



## Ky_Shag (Jan 26, 2012)

i got it 20.4.2


----------



## jwbelcher (Nov 13, 2007)

Looks like I just got the update. Installing now.


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

SullyND said:


> Was it clear she wasn't talking about full rollout mid-July? That's how I interpreted it when I first read her tweet.





LoadStar said:


> I assumed it would begin in mid-July, first to the priority requesters, then subsequently to everyone else.


Looks like my reading of the tweet was right.


----------



## overFEDEXed (Nov 11, 2002)

jwbelcher said:


> Looks like I just got the update. Installing now.


Mine is installing now also.

It's installing on both my Plus and my Basic and of course I was on the Priority list.

Wait for it, Wait for it....Got it!

So far I like the "Partially watched" category. Kind of reminds me of the Netflix app.


----------



## rickz0rz (Jul 3, 2014)

Just got the update here on both my Mini and Roamio.

Yay for consistent UIs finally!!!!


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

I rarely, if ever at all, have said this: My initial assessment of this update is :up: :up: :up:


----------



## rickz0rz (Jul 3, 2014)

One thing I have noticed that hasn't been fixed: on the Roamio, the TiVo Central menu says "Find TV, Movies, & Videos" but on the Mini (maybe the Premiere too?) it says "Find TV, Movies & Videos" with no comma but two spaces between "Movies" and "&" (I tried showing it here but the forum keeps removing the extra spaces ) if someone hit space twice instead of comma space in some language file. I'm positive it was like that in 20.4.1, but I'm kinda surprised it's still there now being as to how it makes it look inconsistent.

I know, it's a _very tiny thing_ but my god does the extra spacing cause my pseudo-OCD to kick-in every time I see it.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Hmm.. I never noticed it. In the big picture it really doesn't matter though.


----------



## Forcelite (Mar 19, 2006)

I believe both are grammatically correct.
Force


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

Forcelite said:


> I believe both are grammatically correct.
> Force


The Oxford comma (or lack thereof) is nothing to joke about. It is serious business.


----------



## El Maestro (Nov 19, 2013)

My Pro and 2 minis have it. I'm not on the priority list; it appeared this morning. Still evaluating...


----------



## deepthinker (Oct 25, 2002)

Woke up this morning to find the update on both my Roamio and Mini. My boxes were just "finally" activated for service this past Monday and I wasn't on the priority list.


----------



## rickz0rz (Jul 3, 2014)

tarheelblue32 said:


> The Oxford comma (or lack thereof) is nothing to joke about. It is serious business.


Hehe, I'm probably digging my own grave a bit by responding... but it wasn't that a comma was or wasn't there. It was that in lieu of the comma, there was another space creating a large gap in the text, and that it's inconsistent between the Roamio and the Mini.

http://i.imgur.com/jYOeyHd.jpg

Is it a small thing? Of course, but any little thing for additional polish on this thing I use every day is a plus in my book.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

LoadStar said:


> I assumed it would begin in mid-July, first to the priority requesters, then subsequently to everyone else.


my premieres both got the update 8th not mid July.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

I'm on the priority list, I still haven't gotten it


----------



## dcline414 (May 1, 2014)

rickz0rz said:


> in lieu of the comma, there was another space creating a large gap in the text, and that it's inconsistent between the Roamio and the Mini.












Holy cow... you must be insanely good at those 'spot the differences' puzzles!


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

rickz0rz said:


> Hehe, I'm probably digging my own grave a bit by responding... but it wasn't that a comma was or wasn't there. It was that in lieu of the comma, there was another space creating a large gap in the text, and that it's inconsistent between the Roamio and the Mini.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/jYOeyHd.jpg
> 
> Is it a small thing? Of course, but any little thing for additional polish on this thing I use every day is a plus in my book.


I hope your are kidding, with all the problems some people have with TiVo (Cable card activation; not seeing 6 tuners etc) do you think anybody would care about a comma ?? missing or otherwise.


----------



## Odds Bodkins (Jun 7, 2006)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> I'm on the priority list, I still haven't gotten it


Ditto. A little annoyed.


----------



## rickz0rz (Jul 3, 2014)

lessd said:


> I hope your are kidding, with all the problems some people have with TiVo (Cable card activation; not seeing 6 tuners etc) do you think anybody would care about a comma ?? missing or otherwise.


No, not kidding. Why would I kid about that?

I didn't say that the small thing I noticed, which I acknowledged is a small thing, was more important than people not being able to activate or see all tuners (which from what I have seen appears to be more of tuning adapter/cable card firmware problem more than a 'TiVo' problem, but I digress).

People do care about the small things. It's called _polish_. I haven't had any major issues with 20.4.2 with activation, or tuners, or Netflix. I'm not going to pretend as though I'm not allowed to talk about it when the biggest problem I have is that I found a small grammatical error that is pretty evident whenever I look at the home screen.

With that award winning attitude though, I can _totally_ see people swarming in here to contribute to discussions. So keep it up and thanks!


----------



## dpurcell (Jul 6, 2014)

People do care about the small things. It's called _polish_. I haven't had any major issues with 20.4.2 with activation, or tuners, or Netflix. I'm not going to pretend as though I'm not allowed to talk about it when the biggest problem I have is that I found a small grammatical error that is pretty evident whenever I look at the home screen.

I don't think the Polish necessarily care more about the little things than other people do.


----------



## jollygrunt777 (Feb 28, 2012)

Is it too late to sign up for the priority list?

If not, how does one do so?


----------



## Beantownbeanie (Apr 23, 2004)

jollygrunt777 said:


> Is it too late to sign up for the priority list?
> 
> If not, how does one do so?


https://www.tivo.com/priority_20_4_2


----------



## rickz0rz (Jul 3, 2014)

dpurcell said:


> People do care about the small things. It's called _polish_. I haven't had any major issues with 20.4.2 with activation, or tuners, or Netflix. I'm not going to pretend as though I'm not allowed to talk about it when the biggest problem I have is that I found a small grammatical error that is pretty evident whenever I look at the home screen.
> 
> I don't think the Polish necessarily care more about the little things than other people do.


----------



## jollygrunt777 (Feb 28, 2012)

Beantownbeanie said:


> https://www.tivo.com/priority_20_4_2


Thank you. I got the update last night.


----------



## Leon WIlkinson (Feb 13, 2000)

Once the updates started rolling the Priority list query had a 2 day wait at most, on the 2 TiVos I entered on different days.


----------



## ort (Jan 5, 2004)

So if we haven't signed up for the early upgrade, when can most people expect this update?


----------



## deepthinker (Oct 25, 2002)

ort said:


> So if we haven't signed up for the early upgrade, when can most people expect this update?


According to TivoMargret in the 20.4.2 Release Notes Thread, by the end of the month.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=519118


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

ort said:


> So if we haven't signed up for the early upgrade, when can most people expect this update?


i remember a comment that referred to the end of july, first of august, but i could be wrong.


----------

